# Poor Mans Smoker - UDS - quick, easy and CHEAP!



## Doc_5729

Many many moons ago before folks had all kinds of disposable income, we cooked BBQ on just about everything imaginable, or used what ever we had. From stacked field rocks to concrete block pits, holes dug in the ground, (like Paymaster mentioned) old refrigerators, you name it, we or someone we knew probably used it.

We even used old 55 gallon drums. Cut the tops and bottoms out, drilled a few holes for rebar and threw a grate in and cooked like champions.

Which brings me to this post.

I mentioned a drum smoker a few day ago and it was said they would be expensive because of all the cutting and welding involved.

Not true.......

Here's a simple design that requires a minimum of tools and materials. In most cases this smoker can be built for UNDER $50. And to be honest, it'll cook just as good as any $2000.00 smoker on the market.

The only tools needed are:

Drill (cordless or electric)
1" hole saw
1/4" drill bit
Measuring tape
2 - 7/16 wrenches


The components are:

55 Gallon Drum - open head works best, the lid becomes a removable top, but any drum will work
4 - 1/4/20 X 1 1/2" bolts
8 - 1/4/20 nuts
22" Weber grill rack
18" Weber charcoal rack or anything that will make a decent charcoal pan.

I'll link back to this page for illustrated instructions.

http://www.ehow.com/how_5236478_build-drum-smoker.html#

It's a simple build and most anyone could build one in less than an hour. You can get fancy and add wheels, handles and such or just set it up on a couple of cap blocks or a two foot square patio paver. (5 bucks at Home Depot or Lowe's)

These things cook and when properly adjusted will hold a temperature of around 200-235 for up to 12 hours on a single load.

Speaking of, here's another link to almost 300 pages of post of successful builds and mods people have done over the years.

http://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23436&highlight=Ugly+Drum+Smoker

Out of boredom and for the sake of doing it, a friend built one several weeks ago just to be doing something. Cooked a couple of butts and they turned out pretty good. I have a couple of old drums sitting around so I may build one as a better tutorial in a couple of weeks (when my eye heals completely)

So if you need a good CHEAP smoker, or something to take to camp, give it a try. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## The Original Rooster

Thanks for sharing Doc. I might have to try this.


----------



## Doc_5729

No problem Todd, let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Doc_5729

A few pics


----------



## Doc_5729




----------



## Doc_5729

A few more ideas......

http://www.theqjoint.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3165

http://www.thepickledpig.com/forums/general-bbq-grilling/1032-drum-smoker-projects.html


----------



## Doc_5729

Makes me hungry.....


----------



## Doc_5729




----------



## Murphy

Im planning on building one of these for my Pops ( for X-mas) 

Google Ugly drum Smoker lots of info on them


----------



## Fletch_W

> In most cases this smoker can be built for UNDER $50.



Really?

22 inch Weber grill grate $15.99
http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=94371-505-7435&lpage=none




55 gal Steel Drum  $83.95
http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/m...DrumsPails-google_pr&infoParam.campaignId=T9F


If you are using a free used 55 gallon drum, then you've got to get it refinished which can also be expensive, or do a whole lot more work than is in this thread. Or, you could just not care what used to be stored in it.


----------



## maker4life

Don't use it much anymore but we've cooked a heap of food on this one .


----------



## maker4life

Fletch_W said:


> Really?
> 
> 22 inch Weber grill grate $15.99
> http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=94371-505-7435&lpage=none
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 55 gal Steel Drum  $83.95
> http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/m...DrumsPails-google_pr&infoParam.campaignId=T9F
> 
> 
> If you are using a free used 55 gallon drum, then you've got to get it refinished which can also be expensive, or do a whole lot more work than is in this thread. Or, you could just not care what used to be stored in it.



I promise the one in my pic was under $50 and it's about 30 inches .


----------



## jason4445

My Uncle in the mid 50's took a drum and laid it on its side with the threaded hole in the top up.  He cut it in half, welded a couple of door hinges to the bottom half and then to the top half.  Welded a couple of rebar to hold the bottom grate and two long pieces of angle irons to the top to hold the cooking grate.  Put it on a wooden frame and a handle on the front then put a 90 degree elbow on the threaded hole and a pipe for a chimney and he used that for 30 years.

Build a fire on the end opposite the chimney, put the meat on the chimney end and away he would go.  He always laughed and claimed he did not have $5.00 in it.

The best smoker was made out of a cardboard box lined with foil, had a grate with legs and used a hot plate and iron sauce pan to hold the wood chunks.  This guy wold smoke the meat for a few hours and then wrap it in foil and finish it off in a slow oven.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Doc_5729 said:


> A few pics



I made one exactly like this one....  cooked on it a few times before i bought my big one...  It works...


----------



## Doc_5729

Fletch_W said:


> Really?
> 
> 22 inch Weber grill grate $15.99
> http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=94371-505-7435&lpage=none
> 
> 55 gal Steel Drum  $83.95
> http://www.globalindustrial.com/p/m...DrumsPails-google_pr&infoParam.campaignId=T9F
> 
> 
> If you are using a free used 55 gallon drum, then you've got to get it refinished which can also be expensive, or do a whole lot more work than is in this thread. Or, you could just not care what used to be stored in it.



You gotta complicate everything don't you?

FWIW - 55 gallon drums in most cases can be had free, but for those of you that need to buy one, there's a guy in Loganville that has food grade drums for $15.00 each, two for $10.00.

There's drums available in Lithonia for $20.00

In the Rex/Stockbridge area for $10.00

In the Canton area for $15.00

In Carroll county for $10.00

Ads come and go on craigslist, but for the most part drums can be had cheap.

Most drums have liners that protect any chemical reactions with what ever is shipped in the drum and the metal the drum is made of.

So once it is BURNT OUT, the inside is bare metal. 

Be sure to clean the inside thoroughly before cooking and seasoning might not be a bad idea as you are fine tuning the venting.


----------



## Doc_5729

Gatorb said:


> that looks great and I just found my next rainy weekend project.



Take a few pics along the way Gator and post them when you're finished.

I'm planning on building another one soon, just don't know when.


----------



## Doc_5729

BBQBOSS said:


> I made one exactly like this one....  cooked on it a few times before i bought my big one...  It works...



Did you cook any competitions with it Matt? If so, how'd you do?

I hear it's not un-common now to see these things at BBQ events.


----------



## BBQBOSS

Doc_5729 said:


> Did you cook any competitions with it Matt? If so, how'd you do?
> 
> I hear it's not un-common now to see these things at BBQ events.



Naw, I never cooked in a comp with it.  I only used it a handful of times once I built it.  It's just been sitting behind the house all lonely now...  It gets no love anymore...


----------



## centerc

I ve seen them cut long ways.


----------



## Bitteroot

BBQBOSS said:


> Naw, I never cooked in a comp with it.  I only used it a handful of times once I built it.  It's just been sitting behind the house all lonely now...  It gets no love anymore...



does it need a new home?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

BBQBOSS said:


> Naw, I never cooked in a comp with it.  I only used it a handful of times once I built it.  It's just been sitting behind the house all lonely now...  It gets no love anymore...





Bitteroot said:


> does it need a new home?



Dern Greg, your fast


----------



## Bitteroot

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Dern Greg, your fast



ah.. go get you a trashcan!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Bitteroot said:


> ah.. go get you a trashcan!



got one


----------



## Bitteroot

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> got one



got an extra one?


----------



## southwind

How do you add coals to it without removing the meat?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER

Bitteroot said:


> got an extra one?



yeah but its plastic....and it kinda leaves a weird "bark" on the turkey


----------



## Capt Quirk

Doc, I noticed you didn't mention free or cheap drums in Washington Cty  I couldn't find any I'd trust, or that weren't rusting to bits, but I did find a fridge.  

From what I read, all you had to do was strip out all the plastic, and anything that might melt. Well, after taking out the plastic, there was foam insulation. Got the foam hacked out, but there was still quite a bit glued to the sides. Washed the inside down with some gas to soften it up, struck a match, and no more foam or glue...  Now, I just need to figure out the best way to remove the toxic residues. Thinking about just using pallet slats to line the inside. And since I stripped the insides out of it, the doors didn't close tight enough, so I'll just make some wood doors out of more pallet slats.

 Pallets, the free lumber


----------



## BrotherBadger

what kind of paint did you use on that drum doc? Was it the high temp BBQ stuff?


----------



## Doc_5729

Capt Quirk said:


> Doc, I noticed you didn't mention free or cheap drums in Washington Cty  I couldn't find any I'd trust, or that weren't rusting to bits, but I did find a fridge.
> 
> From what I read, all you had to do was strip out all the plastic, and anything that might melt. Well, after taking out the plastic, there was foam insulation. Got the foam hacked out, but there was still quite a bit glued to the sides. Washed the inside down with some gas to soften it up, struck a match, and no more foam or glue...  Now, I just need to figure out the best way to remove the toxic residues. Thinking about just using pallet slats to line the inside. And since I stripped the insides out of it, the doors didn't close tight enough, so I'll just make some wood doors out of more pallet slats.
> 
> Pallets, the free lumber



Check around with the gas/oil distributors around that area Capt. There should be someone selling them cheap or giving them away.

I got wind of a pile of drums just sitting, but the guy hasn't gotten back with any info yet. But then again, he's not one that's known to be very reliable either. But he does surprise us on occasion. I'll let ya know if he does.


----------



## Doc_5729

southwind said:


> How do you add coals to it without removing the meat?



You don't and it should burn for 8-12 hours without needing additional charcoal.

Most folks make a basket type charcoal rack from expanded metal, or use a cheap 18" grill pan ($4 at Wally World) and the Minion method.

Put about 10 lbs of charcoal in the basket or pan and light a charcoal chimney full. Once that turns gray and is fully lite, pour that on top of the basket and it burns down or out, depending on how much air intake is allowed.

It's been documented these will hold a temp of between 225-275 for up to 14 hours on a single load. There's several videos on You Tube.

Charcoal basket
http://www.charcoalbasket.com/page/home

Even though this is on a Brinkman smoker this will give you an idea of how the Minion method works
http://www.yellowjacketsystems.com/que/minion/


----------



## Doc_5729

BrotherBadger said:


> what kind of paint did you use on that drum doc? Was it the high temp BBQ stuff?



Those pics are of stuff other have built BB. I just linked back to them for illustrations.

The ones we built years ago we never painted them. But the guys now days are using high temperature engine paints and the BBQ paint works well too.

There's a lot of good information on this link.
http://www.bbq-brethren.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23436&highlight=Ugly+Drum+Smoker


----------



## SmokyMtnSmoke

If you want a 55gal drum smoker then this is the build for you.

MAGNUM FORCE SMOKER

http://www.randyq.addr.com/friends/mikey/magnum_force.htm







I wanted to build one but never got around to it. If anyone decides to build one I'd like to cook on it. I had the drums and the grill but not much else.


----------



## ChiefOsceola

Finally got my Ugly Drum Smoker built.  A customer hooked me up with an 85 gallon drum last week and finally got it all put together last night just in time to cook some leg quarters.  Gonna really put it to the test this weekend with a pork shoulder and a fatty.

I have maybe $65 in this thing total, with most of that on my 2 24.5” cooking grates I had to order online.  Considering you can buy a “Big Drum Smoker” exactly like this (but with only 1 cooking grate) for $625 from their website, I think I did good.

Thanks do DOC for the original info and for posting the link to the BBQ-Brethren!

Freebie drum with grate holes drilled





Air intakes in place





Drum mostly assembled pre-burnout





Had a local welding guy put some expanded metal on an 18" weber charcoal grate I bought for my fire grate





After a heavy burnout to get rid of any paint or gunk





A fancy new paintjob with some grill paint





Cooking grates finally arrived yesterday (had to order them online since the diameter is 26") and the cooker was about to be baptised!





After an hour and a half hummin along around 280 or so





Lookin fit to eat (and they were!)





Can't wait to fire it up again.  Might have to find something to cook on it again tonig


----------



## george hancox

you did a great job.I wish I had one it beats the cheap one I have from wally world


----------



## marknga

dang son that looks good! Some mighty fine yardbird off that drum!


----------



## ChiefOsceola

Thank y'all.  If I can build one of these anybody can.  Never smoked a thing in my life til yesterday!  Ready to load it down with some ribs and other goodies.  

Amazing how well it holds the temp.  I had it revved up for the birds but once I got the airflow adjusted it just hung right in there.


----------



## Doc_5729

Great job there Chief.  Looking good bud and I'm glad it worked out as planned. Keep us updated on the ribs, butts and your progress. A little practice and you'll master that thing!


----------



## blues brother

Chief, That is a good looking drum!
I have one built and sloooowwwwwly working on another that will have a rotisierre mod. I like the look of the "rib-a-lator" and want to have one!
UDS's rock!


----------



## Doc_5729

blues brother said:


> Chief, That is a good looking drum!
> I have one built and sloooowwwwwly working on another that will have a rotisierre mod. I like the look of the "rib-a-lator" and want to have one!
> UDS's rock!



Post up a few pics BB and lets see your build.


----------



## blues brother

I will do my best...I'll have to get my 14year old to show me how.


----------



## Paymaster

Great info in this thread! Keep it going.


----------



## ChiefOsceola

A rotiserie mod sounds cool.  Definitely post up some pics.


----------



## blues brother

Check it out...go to...www.ribolator.com


----------



## Doc_5729

TTT for another round.


----------



## jimbo4116

A little more complicated but I have been using this old one for 25 years or longer.  

Been wanting to mount it another 30 gallon barrel for a firebox, just had got around to it yet!!!


----------



## jlweems

I've got one slowly under construction.  The burnout is complete, and the wholes are drilled, and I have the wrack.  Now I just need a charcoal basket, and she will be pretty much good to go.


----------



## Doc_5729

Post a few pics when you get her finished.


----------



## Chris92

Where do I get drums like that. Chris


----------



## tony0345

*barrel grill*

just had to build one but luv it easy and cheap.


----------



## bigox911

That thing has character Jimbo.  I like it


----------



## Big Black Ford

*Drums*

If any one is intersted i can get a few free drums they were bagged with grease in them but the bag keeps em clean a good burn or two and you will not be able   wat used to be in them


----------



## Doc_5729

Finally found that roun'2it and started the drum today.

Took all of 15 minutes to lay out the hole pattern and drill the rack holes and the pilot holes for the air intake. Then as I mentioned on the other thread, found out my 7/8" hole saw was shot out. I'll pick up a new one tomorrow or Wednesday and should be finished by next weekend if the river don't rise.

Don't know why I'm building this other than the fact it gives me something to do.


----------



## Doc_5729

Big Black Ford said:


> If any one is intersted i can get a few free drums they were bagged with grease in them but the bag keeps em clean a good burn or two and you will not be able   wat used to be in them



Capt Quirk was looking for a few and I think he's down your way.


----------



## Doc_5729

Another site with a lot of good info.

http://www.thepickledpig.com/forums...32-our-uds-cooker-how-build-one-part-1-a.html

Good build but I think his price list is a little over board.


----------



## modern_yeoman

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=542145


----------



## Doc_5729

modern_yeoman said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=542145



Lookin' good bud. Great build.


----------



## Doc_5729

Hey Chief, I been meaning to ask, how's the smokin' experiments coming along?


----------



## ChiefOsceola

Smoking on the drum is a blast.  I make that Ronco set it & forget rotiserie thing look like a wannabe.  The UDS does all the work.  It's a champ.  And to think I owe many a weekends worth of fine eats all to this one thread (which led me to the BBQ Brethren...and then it was on).


----------



## Doc_5729

ChiefOsceola said:


> Smoking on the drum is a blast.  I make that Ronco set it & forget rotiserie thing look like a wannabe.  The UDS does all the work.  It's a champ.  And to think I owe many a weekends worth of fine eats all to this one thread (which led me to the BBQ Brethren...and then it was on).



Sounds like you're well on the way to becoming a drum master.  And that was the purpose of this thread. To help folks help themselves. Looks like it's working.

Post up some pics when you get a chance.


----------



## shakey gizzard

bump!


----------



## blues brother

Helped a buddy make the coal basket for his today. I need to fire mine up again. I did drag it out of the back of the barn last week.


----------



## drumbum77

I love mine!


----------



## boneboy96

Looking good!


----------



## RNC

I gotta get mine done ......... some goodlookin stuff up in here ;]


----------



## Wiskey_33

Love mine. Makes me want to throw a butt on this weekend.


----------



## blood on the ground

drumbum77 said:


> I love mine!



it looks great!! i would like to build one myself. i do have one question, what is the black pipe and cap for down on the bottom of the drum? i see the valve and im assuming its a gas inlet right?


----------



## drumbum77

blood on the ground said:


> it looks great!! i would like to build one myself. i do have one question, what is the black pipe and cap for down on the bottom of the drum? i see the valve and im assuming its a gas inlet right?



The pipes at the bottom are 1/2 inch nipples for ventilation.  I installed three around the base of mine with a ball valve as the main vent.  Usually I'll open all vents until I get 100' above the desired temp and then I'll cap off two of them.  I have been able to maintain 225 for fourteen hours in one basket.  I did not weld my basket.  I actually got mine at the depot for $30.00 bucks.


----------



## blues brother

A UDS can be a weld free project.


----------



## Gasbag

I got a 55 gallon drum on the way for free.99.  Can't wait to get started on this project.


----------



## choot'em

I just got back from Wally World. They have the grates there for 12 bucks. Im about to start mine.


----------



## lagrangedave

I'm a little slow. Do you guys cut the bottom out or leave it in?


----------



## Doc_5729

ttt, for the new folks.


----------



## Bream Pole

I made two for less than $100 and gave one to a friend.  He has been forever grateful.  Just like Doc said tool and so forth.  Cooks as well as anything  you could buy.


----------



## Doc_5729

ttt, I did build one.  THEN me and the wife split and I never really finished it.

Had a few tweaks left to do but it burned in fine and held great temps on the test runs. I've walked by that thing a 1000 times sitting in the back yard on an old pallet on a trailer. 

If my photobucket pages will ever load I will post some pictures.


----------

